
When TCP sockets refuse to die - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/when-tcp-sockets-refuse-to-die/
======
693471
There is only one mention of "Linux" in the entire article and that's because
of a link to some code that is being referenced. Without that link you'd never
know what OS or TCP/IP stack they're talking about.

